# Fix your egoOne



## Drmzindec (9/12/15)

So i fixed my egoOne today, ive been all over the web and looked for solutions on how to take it apart and fix the charging issue. There is very few explanations on this, and most people just ended up breaking their mods.

The mini USB plug they use is a super cheap one and eventually it will give in (as mine did).

What you will need:

A new mini usb port.
5mm Drill bit and drill.
Flat head screw driver (Small tip but long)
Philips head screwdriver (4-5mm)
Soldering iron (small sharp tip)
Soldering wire.
Some skills in working with tools.
A hammer (Smaller is better here)
Time: 3 Hours
So getting started:

Tip: The ends of the egoOne does not screw of, they have been wedged in there.

Underneath where the exhaust hole is you want to drill the hole bigger, dont force your drill through just open the hole big enough so you can fit your wedge tool in there (I used a Philips head screwdriver here).
Wedge the bottom until it pops off (Try not to press down on the pc board inside).
Once you have the bottom popped of, dont pull! Gently pull it till you can see 3 wires. (Black, Red and Yellow)
Use your soldering iron to release the wires.
Now to remove the top. There is 3 ways you can go by doing this.
Once you pull the battery down a bit, the fire button will drop out. You can wedge your flat head in there and tap the top off. Or cut the red wire through this hole and the battery will slip out.

The second way is to take your old tank or dripper, and wedge the top off slowly (You might strip the threads so be careful when doing this.)
Or you can pull the battery till the positive wire loosens. (I dont recommend this, but sometimes the wire is already loose or badly soldered.)
Once you have the battery out, put your flat head in the empty tube and push it against the side, be careful not to hit the pc board. Give it a few taps and it will pop off.
Removing the old mini USB is a bit tricky, but it is possible.
Use your small flat head to wedge it underneath the mini USB, take your soldering iron and heat up the soldered areas. (Wiggle a bit and eventually it will pop it). This step takes the most patience.
Before you place the new mini USB on the PC board make sure the contacts are clean and your soldering iron is clean.
Place the new mini USB on, solder the front 2 points as well as the 4 small points at the back (If you just get the far left and right one on the small contact areas you will be in the clear and it will work).
Once this is done you can test the new mini USB port, if the light goes on you did it right, if not you might have another issue (See below). But you got your egoOne open without breaking it which is also nice.
Putting i all back together is even more fun.
You will start with the top part - the battery needs to be attached to this part. (Its easier this way trust me.) If you cut the red wire in the first part make sure you have soldered it back on.
You are going to want to tape the black wire at the bottom closed so the battery doesn't short when you put it back in. (It hurts!)
Line the top part up with the grooves and give it a light tap (don't push it all the way in), place the switch back in and line it up. Slowly push the top a bit more till it catches the switch and it stays in place.
If you sure all the top wires are properly connected and you didn't miss anything you can tap the top till its all the way back in.
You will now want to solder the bottom wires back on. Yellow (5V USB), Red (VCC), Black (Negative)
Start with the two small wires (Red and Yellow).
Once you have these soldered, go ahead and solder the black wire back on.
You can now test the charging (The light will go on, the white LED on the switch will not go on.)
Now you can place the bottom pc board back on the bottom metal part. Line the mini USB port up with the hole and press the bottom till its snug.
Now test the charge again, the switch LED should go on.
If it goes on, tap the bottom part all the way back in.
Your egoOne should now be fine again.
If the above didn't work the following is possibilities why not.

Your battery has burnt out.
The wires aren't making connection properly. (Having a multi meter close by helps a lot.)
Your chip has burnt burnt out. There should be 3 chips in the device. Two on the bottom PC board and one at the top. If any of them look burnt, your device isn't fixable. Its not worth getting new chips, however if you can find some spares from other people you could try go that way.
Your switch is faulty. This is also quite hard to fix yourself, but spare parts are quite easy to come by for these devices at a extremely reasonable price or even free in some cases.
Hope this helps someone.

The egoOne is a nice sneak vape device and quite nice for its price as well.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------

